# need advice with donkey training



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I am working on starting my mini donk for harness this year. We're getting the verbal commands down for "walk on" & "and whoa" really well when walking in hand. However, trying to teach him to lunge at a walk & I'm getting no where fast. He does not understand that I want him to stay away from me. I try to stay behind his shoulder to drive him forward & he does everything in his power to get back just behind me. He wants to do the typical "nose to tail" donkey single file. How do I get him to understand that he needs to be out & away from me?


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Training a donkey is very different from training a horse, while they "talk" the same. Sonkeys reason. They will try everything they can to get out of what you'e asking. You just have to keep being persistant.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've found that keeping a lunging whip right behind the butt and pointing with my lunge line hand in the direction I want them to walk is working pretty well with our mini mule filly who is HALF donkey...lol. Start in very small circles so that you can sort of pull him into circling around you, and 'tap tap tap' with the lunge whip. As soon as he takes a step into the circle, praise him and release pressure. 

Have you taught him to be sent into or through things yet? That is a very good start for lunging, IMO.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been trying to send him. He stands there & gives me the "what do you want" look


----------

